# Local aquarium visit



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so I took my gf to the local aquarium (Atlantis marine world - long island) and sadly only snapped one pic, they also have a big piranha tank and a monster tank with huge pacu, platinum arrowanas, armored catfish, a RTC, Some silver dollars, a leoparinus (sp??) and an arapaima!

So here's a shot of the Malawi tank, it's about 5-6 feet long, about 5 feet deep, and about 6.5 feet tall


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

That's awesome... I went to the Baltimore aquarium last week. They took out their large cichlid tank but the last time I saw it about 2 years ago there must have been 1000 cichlids in the tank. This is a pic of their only cichlid tank.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

holy S$&%!!! THAT IS A HUGE FISH!!! i wonder how big it is...


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Seems like a big Frontosa


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

He was at least 10-12 inches. He never swam around probably because of his size.


----------

